# turbo or no? speedster or low and slow?



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

ok i have a 1993 nissan pickup with the ka24e and the auto trans, i have lower mileage and borla exhaust 3/2 drop, rims, and yokohama avs tires, well i want a boost in power at least enought to get around the 143hp stock is respectable power but i want to be around 175ish well i can get a used turbo kit (another minitrucker owns it sold his truck and is selling the kit seperate) for 900 bucks so i mean i plan on running 5psi maximum should i do this or just adopt the standard minitrucker idea of "low and slow" and spend the grand on stuff like a new interior, shell, header, ecu, or maybe even an airbag setup?

really im asking your opinions i mean i know its a truck, but with turbo, swaybars, and possibly tranny rebuild i could probably be pretty competitive. Then then also it has a buttload of potential ive seen many nissans minitrucks swaped over to a IRS(way down the line) or at least an lsd with rear disks, get the performance monoleafs and coilovers. if a lightning or a ram srt10 can do it on modified oem suspension then i can work to it on my mini I know anything is possible with enough money, even though i dont have much yet, i plan on keeping this truck, and i want to know which direction to go in...low and slow, or, one of the VERY few performance nissan pickups 

thanks,


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86356


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

velardejose said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86356


yea i looked at that and its interesting i know im definatly going ka id love to get a ka24de to swap in place of my single cam and do a manual swap but id have to find a donor car probably 
reading stuff like that is making me lean more to the speedster


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

if you want,you could swap in a ka24de motor and get a turbo kit. or swap in a sr20det. ive seen this happen alot. pretty interesting.


----------

